# What best work outs to to build definition in your back



## lightwt44 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just need some tips on making my back pop with more muscle and definition tips please I'm a girl


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 29, 2014)

Pull downs ( wide and narrow )
rows
shrugs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

there isnt one move that will do that..You have to hit it from all angles..Pull ups I feel is the best for back..fukkers are tough to do


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 29, 2014)

pull-ups, t-rows, single db rows, bent over bb rows, close grip cable seated rows....all of it lol


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2014)

Diet......


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> there isnt one move that will do that..You have to hit it from all angles..Pull ups I feel is the best for back..fukkers are tough to do


Pull ups are great but yes they can be hard. If you can't do them then use the weighted pull up machine that you Neal on until you build enough strength to do them on your own.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Pull ups are great but yes they can be hard. If you can't do them then use the weighted pull up machine that you Neal on until you build enough strength to do them on your own.



after 4 sets of wide grips my back feels it better then anything in the gym..I try to use everything the gym has and see what gives me the best pump


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm with Jax and Bundy, pull ups are a must for a wide, meaty back.


----------



## SwooseGoose (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd have to agree pull ups are the best way to achieve a defined back.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 29, 2014)

90% of the time definition and mass are pretty much the same. Less fat builds definition primarily. I would say deadlifts will grow a thick back faster than anything else.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 29, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> 90% of the time definition and mass are pretty much the same. Less fat builds definition primarily. I would say deadlifts will grow a thick back faster than anything else.



I'm assuming deadlifts are a given. Pull ups are often overlooked.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 29, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I'm assuming deadlifts are a given. Pull ups are often overlooked.



Oh yea, lol deads are the shit

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

Seek is the one to mention it first. You get definition through diet. You can have better definition at slightly higher bf levels if you have enough mass but that's not typical for a female. Just focus on over all development and leaning out.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Seek is the one to mention it first. You get definition through diet. You can have better definition at slightly higher bf levels if you have enough mass but that's not typical for a female. Just focus on over all development and leaning out.



Diet is key, but training heavy back is equally important.  I have gained really good mass from it alone. Yes, as usual genetics play a huge roll as no amount of training and dieting will get you good back mass without it.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys good info


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

Pull-ups for sure, it's also nice to have the overhead setup with a bunch of different angle grips.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 30, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Pull-ups for sure, it's also nice to have the overhead setup with a bunch of different angle grips.



my gym has that and its awesome


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Old school tbar with the v handle and a barbell always made my back grow the best. Heavy as ****. No perfect Form reps wanted in this exercise. Stack 7 to 8 plates on that ****er and grind them out any way possible. Maybe a little lighter for a female though. Lol. And deads.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 30, 2014)

Your funny Ecksrated  I'm a littel female i can lift but ur right not that heavy imagine I'm only 5'00 ft tall 130 pounds but to get it wrong i can stack for a littel women. some of the females that are  at gym cant lift some of what  i can or maybe they can just LAZY or scared lol


----------

